# My new (to me) Vaquero



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Picked this up last Friday and got to shoot it on Saturday. Had to spring for a box of Winchester Cowboy loads as I didn't have a chance to get some loads ready to go. I have five different loads ready to test tomorrow night. If I would have known just how much fun these things are to shoot, I would have picked one up years ago!








://[/IMG]

2" circle @ 7yds


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I love my .357 Vaquero. Shoots straighter than I can!


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice.. i need one of those. but then again who doesnt.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have one too - mines is 5 1/4" stainless steel and in .45 long colt cal.










They really shoot well - and everybody likes a cowboy gun, right?

:smt1099


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## mk70ss (Mar 19, 2009)

Love my .45LC New Vaquero.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Very Nice. That is a vaquero, not the New Vaquero right? I have a 5-1/2 in 45 coltalso. love the feel of it in my hand. Course i drank the kool-aid and also got a new vaquero in .357also. and a single six 3 screw... they just keep multiplying:smt082


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Yes it's a Vaquero not the new one. I've since picked up a 50th Ann. Single Six. I love shooting both of them. The Single Six even shoots this crappy Russian steel cased ammo my buddy gave me really well. That is most of the time. Some of the rds are very under powered. I was saving for a 50th Ann. Blackhawk in .357 until I held a S&W 15-3 at my local shop. It ended up coming home with me.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Have my eye on one at the local GS right now. Only in .357. That way I can shoot .38 a little cheaper. Love the Cowboy guns.....


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a Ruger so you gotta love it.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Reloading for the .45LC is a hobby unto itself. Lots of fun. Best of luck with it.


----------

